# Route to the TT - Previous Cars



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Just for fun I'd share my route to my latest TT, not driving route but the cars I previously owned!

Talbot Samba Y ----- Age 18
Golf GTi Mk2 D
Golf GTi 16v Mk2 E
Renault Clio Williams J
Renualt Megane <--- Settles with GF P
Astra 2.0 Sport Mk3 S
Vauxhall Frontera <------ Company Bucket
Alfa 156 Selepeed W
Alfa 156 Selespeed Sportswagon X
Audi A3 1.8T (AMD remap) 51
Focus RS <----- Split from GF :lol: 52
Audi A3 2.0 Tdi <------ New Girlfriend 53
Audi TT 1.8T Coupe <------ Understanding Girlfriend 54
Audi TT 2.0 FSi <------ Still Understanding 57

Totally pointless post, but I am interested in some of your history re cars! There's some cars I am ashamed of!


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool post, and i also find it interesting and funny to look back at old treasures.

Ford Escort 1.3
Ford Fiesta 950
Ford Sierra 1.8LX :lol: 
NIssan 200SX
BMW Z3 2.8
Audi A3 2.0TDi
Nissan Primera 1.6LX
Audi TT MK2

I think i had the most fun in the fiesta!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Renault 5 GTL A89 WTG plate, 5 speed, gearbox fell out, ---- 1st car as a student
Citreon AX 14 TZS ---- graduated
Renault 19 GTS-X
Cavalier ---- Didnt need much of a car
Cavalier ---- Didnt need much of a car
Astra 1.6 Sport N191 MTG---- From new
Mondeo 1.8 Zetec ---- From new
Audi 1.8 T R537 ULN ---- That's better
Audi 1.8 TQS Avant ---- Best one to date
Renualt Laguna 2.2d ---- Needed a bit of economy, kept stalling for no reason - lemon
Audi 1.9 SE Tdi Avant CN51 TVL ---- Back to the 4 rings
2.0 TTC ---- MLC and a big grin

Having just looked at that I can see I more or less had wasted life re. cars, although I perversely enjoyed the cavaliers! That's what kids and house do I guess, no regrets.

No wonder I can stop smiling.

Anyone got a worst list than that?


----------



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

Nova Merit 1.0
Nova Flair 1.2
Astra Sport 1.8
Astra Coupe 2.2
Mazda RX8 230
Land Rover Defender TD5 chipped up to 190bhp (bought as 2nd vehicle)
Audi TTR 2.0T


----------



## jmoors (Mar 24, 2007)

Peugeot 106 1.1 - K866 LLG
Peugeot 306 1.4 - W384 RNH
Ford Puma 1.7 - Y122 HVY
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI - **57 ***


----------



## davesea (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is my route:

Audi 100 GLS
Ford XR2 (New)
Ford XR3
Peouget 405 ( OK Bad time )
MGF VVC (New)
MK1 TT 225 (New)
BMW 325Ci (New)
MK2 TTC 3.2 (New & spot on) 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MkII Escort NOY869P
Orion 1.6GL G456pTN
Citroen ZX 1.4 Aura J400HDL
Golf MkIII 1.8 GL K456PTN
Rover 214si N331PJR
Fiesta MkI 1117 Finesse A126XTN
Golf Gti 1.8T T18AWA
TT MkI 180 quattro NJ04GGZ
TT MkII 3.2 quattro ND56CHC


----------



## Stevester (Jul 14, 2007)

Fiesta Mk2 red (stolen and burnt out, gutted)
Fiesta Mk3 red
Mini Cooper 1.3i (L plate, black, mint)
Ducati Monster 750 black (brand new, great, for a bit)
Golf GTi Mk4 2.0 red (Mint, nice, practical, dull) 
TT 2.0T (best car ever)


----------



## brooksa1 (Sep 12, 2007)

memories, ah the memories:

citroen AX 1.1 TRS catalyst - my first pay cheque

citroen AX 1.4 GT the last one to come to uk, white, 'looked the business' according to the salesman who looked about 12

mini cooper s seriously good car, will miss it for the first few seconds when I get my TT

the other cars in the family have been nominally my wifes' : asta 1.4, citroen zx 1.6 , audi A3 1.8T - in gold - top car, current car audi A4 2.5 TDI - worthy but dull although you cant argue with the torque


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Suzuki AP50 (1976)
Yamaha RD200
Suzuki GS400
Honda 550K3
Suzuki GT750
Yamaha 750
Yamaha RD400
Honda CBR900 (Really bad smash :? )

Hence
Reliant Supervan III
Reliant Robin 750 :lol:

Ford Capri 2.0 (1982)
Datson 180B SSS
Fiat Super Miarafiori 1600
Toyota Celica
Austin Allegro (times were hard !!)
VW Scirocco Storm & Honda VR500
Golf Gti Mk.1
Vauxhall GTE Mk.1
Golf Gti 16v Mk.2
Bmw 318iS & Honda Fireblade CBR900
Golf Gti Mk.2
Peugeot 306 XSi & Kawasaki ZXR750
Maxda MX5 1800 Sport
Audi TTC 225 mk.1
Mini Cooper Works (well it's the wifes actually)

God that's really quite scary, especially the reliants  
and I bet I've forgotten some aswell.


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

north_wales_tt said:


> Suzuki AP50 (1976)
> Yamaha RD200
> Suzuki GS400
> Honda 550K3
> ...


Datson 180B SSS :lol: I don't feel so old now!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

A feeble collection from me...

Vauxhall Chevette (scarily non-existent brakes, can't believe how I thrashed it around and am still alive) ~3 years
Astra Merit - aka. cheapest - 1.4 (dull but utterly reliable, and a rocketship after the Chevette) ~7 years
then the TT (will be 8 yrs old in March)


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Ford Fiesta Pop Plus 950 - 1st car at uni  
Ford Escort diesel estate - 1st company car [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] 
Seat cordoba - 2nd cc [smiley=kid.gif] 
Toyota Celica - 3rd (need smiley for real hair dressers car)
Audi A3 1.8T 4th cc :-| 
Audi A3 3.2 DSG Quattro :-|

Audi TT Mk2 3.2 [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

My God I feel so young! Am I the only one who's TTC is (will be) the first car?

I don't count my current Golf Mk3 1.4CL - I inherited it as my student car, from my sister, who also had it from new as a student!


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Hillman Imp
Datsun Cherry
Fiat 128
Renault 5
VW Polo
Audi TT 3.2 Quattro


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh Jesus here we go...

1973 Mk1 Escort 1300E
1983 Mk3 Escort RS1600i
1988 Fiesta XR2
1987 Astra 1.3L
1990 Peugeot 205GTI 1.9(Best ever)
1994 Peugeot 306 D Turbo(New)
1996 Peugeot 306 XSI
1994 Peugeot 405 GL(After going on my travels)
1995 Peugeot 405 GLX (Crap)
Can you see a pattern forming here...
...Broken by..
2004 Audi A3 2.0FSI Sport(New)
2006 TTC 3.2Q(Now gone,too many problems)
Now-2003 Renault Kandoo-a-poo SL19 DCI70(Great fun!) til i decide what to get next


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Toyota Starlet  
Metro  
Astra :? 
Cavalier 8) 
Vectra  
3 Series  
Celica ( the cool one) :lol: 
Mini (old stylee) :lol: 
Fiesta  
306 HDI  
Cooper S (new style) :lol: 
Current :Clio  ( Ok no piss taking!!!!) and Yamaha R6 :twisted:


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Right, before I start, just let me admit that yes; I have lost loads of money in recent years on cars (not something I`m proud of, that`s for sure ), but I`ve had a helluva good time doing so, and hey, you can`t take it with you...............so here goes.

In the last 5 years, I`ve owned:

BMW Z3 
Ford Mondeo ST220 
Honda Civic Type R 
Subaru Impreza WRX with PPP 
Subaru Impreza STI with PPP 
Mk V Golf GTI 
E92 BMW 330D M-Sport 
Ford Focus ST2 
Mazda RX8 PZ 
E46 BMW M3 
Vauxhall Astra VXR

And now, the latest (maybe greatest ?)...........Audi TT 3.2 V6

An average of 2.4 cars a year, and yes, I know I`ve been foolish, but there we go, and it takes all sorts to make a world.............

And if we`re talking bikes, in the previous ten-year period before this, I had:

Yamaha RD350 
Yamaha FZR600 
Kawasaki ZX10 (the first one, not the new hyper-beast !) 
Suzuki GSX 750F 
Suzuki RF900 
Suzuki GSXR 750 H 
Suzuki GSXR S-RAD 
Kawasaki ZX7R (Green, first bike I got my knee-down on !) 
Suzuki RF600 
Honda CBR 600 
Kawasaki ZX7R (Black one) 
Kawasaki ZX7R (Red one, don`t even remember why the black one went ! ) 
Kawasaki ZX9R (Best bike I ever owned) 
Yamaha R1 
Suzuki TL1000R 
Honda Fireblade 
Honda Firestorm 
Honda CBR 600F - Sport 
Honda Fireblade (no2)

The End.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

sheila said:


> Hillman Imp
> Datsun Cherry
> Fiat 128
> Renault 5
> ...


Blimey sheila thats a bit of a jump is'nt it- a Polo to a 3.2TT?!


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

dextter said:


> Right, before I start, just let me admit that yes; I have lost loads of money in recent years on cars (not something I`m proud of, that`s for sure ), but I`ve had a helluva good time doing so, and hey, you can`t take it with you...............so here goes.
> 
> In the last 5 years, I`ve owned:
> 
> ...


 8) most impressive list so far I think.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Volkswagen passat 1.8T 2001
Nissan patrol 2.8 2001 
Volvo S60 2.4 2002
Audi TT 225HP quattro 2003
Lexus IS 250 2006
Ford Focus ST 2006
Audi TT MK2 3.2 2007


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

lossyman said:


> dextter said:
> 
> 
> > Right, before I start, just let me admit that yes; I have lost loads of money in recent years on cars (not something I`m proud of, that`s for sure ), but I`ve had a helluva good time doing so, and hey, you can`t take it with you...............so here goes.
> ...


No i think north wales tt's list is the best so far by a long way!
Some proper classics in there


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

I can't be this old.....

Mini 1000
VW jetta
Mini metro in blue (don't ask)
XR2 in black - first new car - I thought I was the dogs....
Mini metro in red - house move, needed the money
Micra - another house move and divorce!!
My french period....
Citroen AX
ZX 1.9D
ZX 1.9TD
Pug 406 (in white, how could I?)  
Kwakker KE100
Saxo VTR - girl racer
Yamaha FZR400
MX5 - brilliant little car   
Kwakker GPZ250
Triumph Bonneville
Golf GTI
Beetle cabrio
Mk1 TTC V6 - best car ever until  
Mk2 TTC V6 - only had a couple of weeks and still got face ache from grinning all the time


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

Memories....

Birthday Present
1989 Audi 80 GLS (Student Car 1981 Model-150,000miles)

Company Cars 
1991 Escort 1.4LX New (1st Company Car)
1992 Sierra 1.8LX New (No Comment)
1994 BMW 316i New (The Dark Side)
1996 Audi A4 1.8 New (Back to Audi)
1999 Alfa 156 New (Well everyone should try an Alfa Once)
2002 BMW330CI New (Nice Engine - shame about the Dealers)

Mine
2006 TT 2.0TFSI (First car I ever bought with my own cash - Age 37)


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> lossyman said:
> 
> 
> > dextter said:
> ...


I can throw a couple of "semi-classics" in as well, if you want mate...... 

3 x Ford Capri 2.0l S`s
3 x Ford Fiesta XR2`s
Austin Allegro
Datsun 160J
Ford Escort Mk 1
Vauxhall Cavalier

NOT exactly classics, I know, but you get the picture................ :lol:


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Started my car owning in 1964.

Hillman Minx (1953 model side valve) Cost Â£45
Mini (Written off)
Mini 875cc
Mini 998cc
Ford Capri Mk1 1300cc
Vauxhall Viva HB
Vauxhall Viva HC
Morris Marina (the worst car I ever owned)
Datsun Sunny
Fiat 128 Coupe
Nissan Sunny Estate (auto)
Mazda 626 2.0
Peugeot 405 Diesel (Company Car)
Citroen Xantia (Company Car)
BMW 320i (Company Car)
Peugeot 406
Started to get my act together...............
Toyota Celica VVTI
BMW 320 Ci
Golf Gti Mk V DSG
Audi TT Coupe 2.0T S-tronic (Build week 47)

So.....am I the oldest person on this forum, I think my family think I'm a nutter but I don't give a s**t.


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

My list isn't too bad for a 30 year old I think, some real cool listings so far tho, can't believe how many cars you've had Dexter, and I thought I wasted money on cars :lol: anyway, here goes

Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9 (Max Power Prize)

First actual paid for car as in not won  was..

Ford Fiesta Mk3 1.1
Nova 1.4 SRi
Citroen Saxo VTS
Toyota MR2 Turbo
Renault Clio Sport Mk2 172
Audi TT Mk1 225 S-Line
VW Golf GTi MkV
Nissan 350z GT

and finally my baby I have now which is by far the best car I have owned so far

2007 Audi TT Mk2 2.0T (soon to be full S-Line spec :wink: )

Feels like a tiny list compared to most here tho


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hillman Imp - 17 years old. 
Triumph Herald Convertible owned for 1 day
Austin 1100 - 18 still
Triumph Toledo 1300 - Still 18
Hillman Husky - 
Triumph Dolomite Sprint (OMG!!) - 19 years old
Fiat 127 - 1st brand new car  
Fiat Uno - 2nd new car
VW Scirroco 1.6 GT
Volvo 245 GLE Est (House purchase - needed a van :lol: )
Mazda 323 GT - Hoot 
VW Scirroco GTX - Best ever  
Mini Cooper 1.3i Nicked :evil: 
Metro 1.4Si (Si is only half of it :lol: )
Ford Maverick GLX - you gotta have one off roader!
Mercedes C Class - 3rd new car
VW Golf GTi Mk 4 Turbo - 4th New car
VW Bora PD 130 (wife wanted a sports car)
Alfa 147 2.0 Lusso - Left the wife sold the Bora  
Audi TTR Mk1 225 - Shit heap 
Mercedes C220 Sports Coupe - fully loaded 
Audi TTC Mk2 2.0T - 5th New car


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Well might as well add my list, bit short compared to others but heyho:

Triumph Spitfire 1500
Golf GTi Mk2 8v
Corrado G60
Nissan Skyline R33 VSpec
S3
TT TFSI


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Good thread..

If i can remember....

C reg Vaux Nova 1.2L (1992-1993)
F reg Vaux Nova 1.3SR (1993-1994)
K reg Vaux Nova 1.4SRi (1994-1995)
L reg Vaux Corsa GSi (1995-1996)
N reg Vaux Calibra 2.0 (1996-1997)
P reg Vaux Astra 2.0 Sport Mk3 (1997-1998)
S reg Vaux Astra 2.0 Sri Mk4 (1998-2000)
X reg Vaux Astra 1.8 Coupe (2000-2003)

Spotted a theme yet (to be fair owned these 8 Vauxhalls over a period of about 11 years and 160,000 miles and was never let down once)

Then...

"52" Audi TT Mk1 (2003-2005)...then moved house so back to Vauxhall
"05" Vaux Astra 2.0T SRi Mk 5(2005-2007)...then saved up
"57" Audi TT Mk2 (2007-.........)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah but how many of the regs can you remember ? I've edited mine :wink:


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

1978 Escort Mk II 1.3 Popular (Cortina Mk 4 Alloys  )
Cortina Mk 4 1.6 GL (2.0 Ghia Badge :? )
MG Maestro 2.0 EFi
Orion 1.6GL (Cut and Shut :x )
Capri 1.6 Laser
Cavalier SRi
Sierra 1.8 Laser
Mazda MX6 (2.5 V6)
2001 BMW 330 Ci
2002 BMW 530 Sport
2005 Audi 2.0 TDi Avant
2007 Audi TT 2.0 FSi
... next - A5 3.0 TDi Q


----------



## Steev (Dec 28, 2006)

Peugeot 306 Estate, age 16
Audi TT V6, age 25 (still not here )

I take my time with cars!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Ah but how many of the regs can you remember ? I've edited mine :wink:


4  But I could remember the first one, aaah, who doesn't? :wink:


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

sane eric said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Ah but how many of the regs can you remember ? I've edited mine :wink:
> ...


I think I got all mine, see 1st post. Brings back lots of memories....


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

paulie1 said:


> lossyman said:
> 
> 
> > dextter said:
> ...


Yeah like, Reliant Supervan III & Robin 750   
That was my "I need some wheels and me ma won't let me have another bike" phase. :?


----------



## wildstallionuk (Jul 10, 2007)

How about this for a list, though it mainly demonstrates a lack of driving experience. And btw I passed my test at the age of 28 since I had never needed a car until then.

- First car 1976 VW Golf Banger with 1200miles on the clock, bought for Â£70 on eBay (this thing could not pull the skin off a rice pudding)

- Then just a few months ago bought a virtually new 27k MK2 TT, DSG the works 

- Then I bought a Citroen TD Zara as a run around for all the high mileage I do for work.

Effectively the MK2 TT was my second ever car not bad I think


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

lossyman said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Wallsend got the whole plate! Impressive.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sane eric said:


> lossyman said:
> 
> 
> > sane eric said:
> ...


I've got one of those warped minds that doesn't remember to switch the washer on but I can remember every car that my dad or I owned since I was 14


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Raleigh chopper bicycle  showing my age.
Mobylette Mobecane moped (my mates had SS-50 and Fizzies  )
BSA Bantam 175
Mini 850
BSA Starfire 250 (went thro' 3 big-ends in 2 years)
Austin 1100 (brilliant runner - bought off my Grandma)
Bedford C van (with hi-fi, curtains and a secret floor - don't ask  )
Triumph Tiger 650 (crap electrics)
Triumph Bonneville 650 (brilliant bike - loved it)
BSA A10 Hard-tail chopper (18" extended forks. My long hair days)
Honda 550F (reliable, go anywhere)
Ford Cortina Estate (1st company car)
Ford Escort 1600L (1st new company car)
Ford Escort 1600 Cabriolet (CC)
Rover 216 Vitesse (CC)
Toyota Celica (new CC)
Toyota Celica (next model, new CC)
Peugot 309 (CC)
Audi 80 (CC)
Vauxhall Cavalier GTi (new CC)
BMW 5201 SE (new CC)
Ford Maverick GLX (new CC - and arrival of my children) 
Kawasaki ZZR600 (born-again biker)
Kawasaki ZZR1100 (very, very fast)
BMW 728i (1st new, non-CC)
Kawasaki Z750R (my 1st new bike)
BMW 728i (new, but made wrong colour choice - crystal green)
Yamaha R1 (new - my last bike ever, after a BIG crash)
Porsche 911 (993)
Porsche 911 (993 - yep another one. Best car I've ever owned)
Mini Cooper S (new)
Mercedes CLK cabriolet (nice, but boring)
Audi TTC 3.2 (New - and the one I have today. Loving it lots!!!)
.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

my little collection and I remember all my reg's  (yes I'm sad)

My 1st:
*Mini Metro (A872 WBD)* - blew the engine up within 2 months of ownership driving a very long way down the A5 in third gear (70 miles an hour) - was gassing to girly friends in car with very loud music on so didn't hear the poor little 1.0l engine screaming  To this day my dad thinks I forgot to check the oil  and he had a rant at the stealer who sold it to me saying they'd sold me a pup so they replaced the engine FOC  (only charged me for oil!) :lol:

Ford Escort 1.4 - G932 HVV

Ford Orion 1.6 H711 DNH

Ford Mondeo 1.8 L943 NHK

Ford Escort 1.6 P561 ABW

Pergeot 206 1.6 T995 GNV

Ford Fiesta 1.3 KX03 EKW

VW Beetle Cabriolet - personalised plate.

VW Beetle special edition dark flint KS05 CHK

My TT


----------



## rosenblatt (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok here we go...

1996 VW Golf GL 1.6 (Dark blue)
1997 Polo 1.4 (black)
1998 Peugeot 106 Zest 2 1.1 (Navy)
2001 Mini Cooper (New shape silver with black roof)
2002 Mini Cooper S (New shape grey with white roof)
2005 Mini Cooper S (New shape black with black roof)
2007 Mini Cooper S Turbo (Brand New shape black with black roof)
2007 Audi TT 2.0 FSI black, black leather, sat nav, 18inch wheels + more!

Yes, I got bored with Mini. Now to start my obsession with Audi!


----------



## Weatherman (Sep 8, 2007)

1993 Peugeot 205 GLD
1994 Peugeot 306 XTDT
1995 BMW 318is
1996-now BMW323i

20?? TT :roll:


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Heres my extensive list:

95 - 98 1.0L VW Polo
98 - 04 1.6L Audi A3
04 - 07 2.0TDI Audi A3
07 - > 2.0T TTC

Thats it. All the cars I've ever owned. The TT is the best by far but as you can see, I haven't owned a lot of cars to compare to. I've just got to take everyone elses word for how well the TT compares to other marques and models. I've led a sheltered life and have never ventured beyond V.A.G.


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

MG TC - Student folly - first and last second hand car !

Mini 1275 GT White
Mini 1275 GT Black
Rover 2600 (SD1) Silver
Rover 3500 (SD1) Black
Porsche 928 Black
Porsche 928 S2 Black
BMW 325iSE Black
BMW 325iSE Black
Audi TT MK2 2.0T FSI Black
Audi TT MK2 2.0T FSI Black

I've just realised they all came in two's


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting post...here's a series of cars that will surely date me as an older contributor...

'69 Ford Thunderbird (learner)
'74 BWM 530i (Mum's car)
'Ottawa Carlton Transit Authority
'76 Honda Accord (first model)
'Vancouver Transit Authority
'79 Honda Accord four door
'81 Fiat X 1/9 (sweet, but troubled child)
'Quebec City Transit Authority
'84 Honda Quaalude (sorry...meant Prelude)
'87 Pontiac Fiero GT (another mid-engine, two seater...also troubled)
'89 Ford Taurus SHO (Super High Output)...a BMW killer
'92 Mercury Voyager (married with children)
'94 BMW 320i (welcome to Europe!)
'96 Fiat Coupe Turbo (I LOVED this car!)
'96 Mercedes Benz E Class (I HATED this car!)
'99 Saab 9,3 Cabrio (rammed and destroyed by a Spanish driver)
'02 Saab 9,3 Aero Cabrio (replacement)
'05 Volvo XC90

This does not include the wife's cars...
Ford Fiesta (crap!)
Renault Twingo (amazing carrying capacity...)
Alfa Romeo 156 (manual gearbox...she hated it!)
Saab 9,5 SE Break
Range Rover Sport - she loves this one


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Been driving since passing my test at 17 in 1995. Quite a small list compared to you lot:

*Metro City 1.0* (rear ended after 1 year so was written off - huge payout though  )
----4 years without a car while studying  ----
*Golf 2.0 GTi Mk4* (bought new after graduating and new job, ran for 2 years)
*Elise 111S Mk2* (25th birthday present to myself) ran for 1 year as it was too impractical - best handing car I've ever owned though
*BMW M3 E46* (ran this beast from new for 18 months, great engine and package)
*Mini Cooper* (bought new and sold it on 8k miles and 8 months for above list)
*Polo TDi* (decided to try motorbikes and gave up the sportscars for cheapie runabout)
*Honda CG125* (1st small motorbike)
*Suzuki GSXR-1000* (1st big motorbike)
*Polo TDi* (sold the above Polo for 500 quid less than I paid to change to new)
*Polo TDi* (ran the above for 2 years and only lost 1.5k to change to new again so not bad)
*TT V6 Coupe* (30th birthday present to myself - 1 month and 450 miles in - very impressed so far)


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

1. 96-00 E Reg Austin Maestro 1.3 CityX (beige). Horrendous vehicle but it got me through the early years and uni. Ended up nicked and burned out 

2. 00-01 H Reg Cavalier 2.0 SRi (grey). Awesome car and very quick. Engine management eventually died.

3. 01-05 W Reg Renault Clio 1.4RT Alize (grey). Good wee run about.

4. 05-07 '54' BMW 120iSE (grey). I think a stunning looking car when compared to its boring competition (golf/A3/focus etc etc yawn)

5. 07-now '56' TT 3.2V6 (condor grey). Just the best car ever (or so far)!!!

6.....watch this space, baby on the way!!!


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

tt200 said:


> MG TC - Student folly - first and last second hand car !
> 
> Mini 1275 GT White
> Mini 1275 GT Black
> ...


How odd? Black seems to be your colour too.....


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

My short list....

Peugeot 205 - 1.0 Red
Rover 214i Gold
LR Freelander 1.8xi Silver
Audi TT Coupe - 1.8Q Silver
Audi TT Coupe - 3.2 V6 Silver
Audi TT Coupe - 3.2 V6 Silver
Audi TT Coupe - 3.2 V6 Avus Silver

Unfortunately, I'll be adding to that list shortly... :?

Donald


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

"Ibis" :lol: White Volvo 460 GLT - Hand me down from father to son edition

New 2001 Renault Megane with full Prima racking kit in Pearlesent silvery colour

New Oct 2003 (first in NI) Toucan yellow Audi A3 1.6 sport with votex kit and 18" RS6's (Still miss it and sold 3/4 months ago)

Currently driving girlfriends Yaris T Sport which is fun but you dont have feel like a plumb when you pull up beside anything decent.

Arrives tonight with 4pm pick up (its not going to rain!!) Audi 2.0T FSI in Brilliant classic black dress and little sexy red panties.

OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD I CANT FOOKIN WAIT

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Too Many

TTC 54
TT QS 05
TT QS 55
TTC 3.2 56
TTC 3.2 07
Suprise - not saying whats coming next


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Clio Sport 172 
BMW 318i
BMW Z4 2.5 Roadster. 
Audi 2.0T Coupe 
Current Polo TDI (While i'm buying a house) and a 335d when i can convince my old man to swap!


----------



## filler (Jan 3, 2007)

Ooo this is fun:

Renault Clio RSi (W - nearly new)
BMW 328i Sport Coupe (R- fab car, gutted when I had to sell it)
MkIV VW Golf TDi (W - Rubbish. Liked the blue dials and the ride, the rest of it was bad)
Mercedes C280 Sport Auto (R - Liked this a lot despite it costing many $$$ to fix it over the 3 years and the rust!)
MkII Audi TT 2.0 TFSI - (07 - Love it, even with its rattles and iffy clutch)

Lots of german cars in there! I dearly want a 911 at some point so I think the TT may go for one of those (a 996 Carrera 4s if possible). Although I like the BMW 135i Coupe...a Lotus Esprit would be good...or a Porsche 965 Turbo 3.6......ahem, this could be a long post :wink:


----------



## stuey tt (Sep 12, 2007)

A good exercise to go through, could be retired by now if it wasn't for my will power and attention levels:

Ford Escort 1.1L (with XR3i bodykit -  )
Ford Fiesta 1.4S - no reverse gear
Ford Fiesta 1.1L - newer with reverse gear
BMW 520i - older than me
BMW 318i - slightly younger than me
Peugeot 306 dturbo - great car/economy travelling to uni
Peugeot 106 Gti - great handling/first real job
Lotus Elise - 1996 in silver - still miss it today
Lotus Elise 160S - mental and no brakes to speak of
BMW Z3 2.8 - worst car I ever paid real money for
Porsche Boxster 2.5 - now we're talking
Lotus Elise 111S - had to scratch the Lotus itch one last time
BMW M3 (2001) - awesome performance
Porsche Boxster 987 - first new Porsche
Porsche 997 - had to do it and missed power of M3
Aston V8 Vantage (2006) - great on drive/sh*t electrics and build
Porsche 997S - back to quality but not worth the money I paid and lost
Audi TT 3.2 (2007) - best all rounder for the money and one I will stick with for a long time to come

Sick of spending money on cars (not to mention the wife's point of view) so am looking to do my DAS and eventually ride a Street Triple or Bandit once I have grown the required minerals.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> Arrives tonight with 4pm pick up (its not going to rain!!) Audi 2.0T FSI in Brilliant classic black dress and little sexy red panties.
> 
> OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD I CANT FOOKIN WAIT
> 
> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


Piccys and a write up please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Remember though, as sane eric rightly commented, that the bar has been raised [smiley=jester.gif]

Best of luck later mate, enjoy!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Lets see what I can remember.....

(The year is mod. of car/bike, and the list is in the order I bought them)

Cars:

1974 Capri 1.6
1974 Granada 3.0 Ghia (Green)
1975 Granada 3.0 Ghia (Brown)
1976 Granada 3.0 Giha (Gold)
1975 Capri 3.0 Ghia (White and brown - a very fun car to drive)
1982 929 HT Coupe 2.0 i 
1985 Corolla 1.6
1987 Corolla 1.6 Si
1985 230 E
1994 100 Avant 2.6E
2002 A6 Avant 2.6E
2003 A4 Avant 1.8T
2007 TT 2.0T (current)

Bikes:

1986 VFR 750
1990 VFR 750 
1998 ZX9-R
2000 R1
2002 R1 (current - but it might not be repaired after a heavy crash late this summer....  )


----------



## RedBairn (Jul 2, 2007)

Started driving in 1989 at the ripe old age of 19.

Morris Marina!
MG Metro.
Vauxhall Cavalier.
Ford Escort (I detest Ford's and had this for 1 week)
Metro GTA.
Metro GTI.
Honda Civic.
Triumph TR7 Convertible (used to garage my 20yo TR's over the winter)
Ford Escort (cheap winter run about, hate Ford's kept it for 2 weeks)
VW Golf Driver Mk2 (Cheap winter run about)
Triumph TR8 Convertible (imported this rust free factory built TR8 from California)
Ford Granada (Cheap winter run about, kept it 2 weeks this time)
BMW 520 (Cheap winter run about)
Ford Cougar (I will never learn... kept it 1 month! record Ford ownership for me)
Triumph TR8 Convertible (Also imported from California)
Montego 1.6 (Cheap winter run about)
MG Maestro (Cheap winter run about)
Porsche 944 S2 (Fabulous car)
VW Golf Driver Mk3
MG ZR Diesel
BMW 325 Ci M Sport.
Audi TTC 2.0TFsi.


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

Renault 18 estate hand me down from my pa
VW Polo 1.3 bought from my ma
VW Bora 1.6 bought nearly new in 2000 and still have as a beater
Honda S2000 so nearly bought another this time around
Merc C Class Coupe - wouldn't have bought but for the discount available through work but have been very pleasantly surprised

Next ? -see sig for details


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > Arrives tonight with 4pm pick up (its not going to rain!!) Audi 2.0T FSI in Brilliant classic black dress and little sexy red panties.
> ...


its now tomorrow at 12 30 as my insurance is still in the post - Wheres that flame room........ :evil:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Pehaps a tad late, but complimentary 7day Audi cover is (would have been) your friend


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

asked about that comp insurance - its like most things advertised on TV NOT AVAILABLE IN NI - most insurance comps are still recovering the 30 years of buildings insurance payouts!!! :?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Soot1e (Jun 13, 2007)

Sitting comfortably..............

Austin Minivan First car, first relationship, new rear shox!!
VW Beetle 1200 Bought and run in Germany, so dependable
Hillman Avenger Estate* Tax free, absolute steal, those were the days
Opel Kadett Coupe 1200* Couldn't stretch to Kadett GT/E
Renault 18* 2nd worst car, if it could go wrong it did
Opel Kadett 1.3SR Was in Kadett Cup colours white & yellow, looker
MG Metro* 3rd worse and sh*t dealers 
Astra Mk1 1.6SR More exclusive than GTE
VW Golf Mk2 GTI Import in Lhasa Green, rare - never saw another
VW Golf Mk2 GTI* The bug had bitten, pity about the crankshaft!!
Honda CRX* Cracking little motor, too impractical
Honda Civic 1.6i Hatch* Needed 4 seats, not a patch on CRX
Audi 80 Coupe Good looks, underpowered 2.0
BMW 318 saloon* Have to try a BM sometime
BMW 319is Coupe* Then realise your mistakes
VW Golf VR6* Superb, fast cruiser looked good even in violet
Audi A4 3.0 quattro* Bought on a whim, good for a while
Mercedes SLK230* Roof pure street theatre, totally reliable
Mercedes C320* Pure cr*p, 2000 miles in return trips to stealer
Audi A2 1.4D Loaned by dealer for 3 months until arrival of
Audi TTC Mk1 225* Superb even in another rare colour Arrow Grey
Audi TTC Mk1 V6 DSG* Had to try out this combo, brilliant
Audi A3 S Line 3.2q DSG* Needed 4 seats again, looked too much like 1.6
VW Golf Mk5 R32* Looks, performance, not too reliable
Audi TTC Mk2 2.0* Nearing retirement, need economy, pension soon

Er Indoors

VW Beetle, 2 x Nova's, Corsa* Polo* Lupo* Mini One* Mini Cooper* Tigra* Polo GTI*

* New at purchase.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Soot1e said:


> Sitting comfortably..............
> 
> Austin Minivan First car, first relationship, new rear shox!!
> VW Beetle 1200 Bought and run in Germany, so dependable
> ...


So was the Merc C320 the worst then?


----------



## Dalmond (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is mine - Nearly all VAG

Polo 1.0 ----> Start from somewhere
AX 1.4 X4 Rallye ---> Living in France
Golf MK 2 G60
Golf Mk2 16V
Polo 16V
Lupo GTI
Toyota Avensis -- Don't ask.
A4 2.5 TDI Quattro Sport 
TT Mk2 2.0 - Heaven.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Dalmond said:


> Toyota Avensis -- Don't ask.


Why? :wink:


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Not many for me, but I'm only 26!

Peugeot 306 1.9Turbo Diesel (Age 17-19)
Vauxhall Corsa C 1.2i (Age 19-23) New
Audi A3 1.8T Sport (Age 23-25)
Vauxhall Vectra 1.7TD (Age 25-26) <- Just bought a house too
Audi TTC 2.0FSi (Age 26 >>>) Due in March 08

I was trying to trade up each time I swapped cars, but after needing a deposit for a house, the 97P Vectra diesel had to come out for a few months!!! Still driving it until the day I get the TT !!!!!
Â£50 diesel lasts a month!!


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

fun thread this stretched the grey matter but here goes

Sunbeam Imp
Singer Chamois Sport
Triumph Spitfire
1600 GT Capri
Dolomite Sprint
2000S Capri
Rover SD1 V8
Rover SD1 2.6
Rover 800 fast back
BMW 525
BMW525
BMW 528
BMW 528
BMW530
BMW530
BMW530
Audi TTC

All up to the BMW were pretty much crap always having bits stop working, drop off or wear out. But having thought about this post there really are no bad cars today, degrees of goodness yes but no bags of sh** like the Rover 800, the worst car ever built by the worst company


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Nova 1.3 SR
Nova 1.4 Flair
Citreon ZX 1.6
Citreon ZX 1.9 D
Audi A4 1.8T Sport
Audi S4 2.7 V6 Bi-turbo
Jaguar 4.0 S-type V8
Audi TT 1.8T 225
Mini Cooper
Audi TT Mk2 3.2 V6


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Someone must have had a saxo.


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Mini Van
Ital Van
Austin Maestro 1.3L x2 (one blue, one black)
Austin Maestro 1.6 Vanden Plas - nice green with brown velour!
Ford Sierra 2.0GL - Gold again with brown velour!
VW Golf GTi 16v - Helios Blue with BBS RZ alloys. Fab car
Ford Saphire Cosworth 4x4 - Moonstone Silver. 
Vauxhall Cav. 2.0GL - Red 
Audi A4 1.8 - Met green
Audi A4 1.8 SE - Silver
Audi A4 2.5 Tdi SE Avant, Tiptronic - Black
Audi A6 2.4 SE - Ebony Black
Audi A4 1.9 Tdi Sport 130 Avant - Crystal Blue
Audi A4 1.8T Sport Cabriolet - Silver
Audi TT as below.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a VAG whore it seems  ... only started driving aged 25, so not a long list:

MkIIIF VW Polo 1.4 (2000 facelift model) - from new - diamond black - great 1st car, loads of torque

Mk1 Seat Leon Cupra 1.8T (180) - ex demo - red - Mk4 Golf chassis, poor handling, engine reliability problems (common to VAG 1.8T), great spec (leather, etc.), fairly quick - sold due to reliability problems

Mk5 VW Golf GT 2.0 TDI (140) - from new - silver - more reliable than the Seat, much better fuel economy, hugely more entertaining to drive, better handling, etc., not many toys though

MkII Audi TTC 3.2 V6 - due 03/08 - from new - phantom black - fancied something more sporty and prestigious, the switch from 45mpg diesel to 25mpg V-Power petrol is going to be a stinger for an Aberdonian! :lol:


----------



## Soot1e (Jun 13, 2007)

Janitor said:


> So was the Merc C320 the worst then?


Yep C320 Avantgarde loaded to the gunnels with approx Â£9k of extras. Went ti*s within a week with widows/c locking/alarm problems, total loss of electrics. Both dealer and Mercedes unwilling to let me reject it as it could all be fixed, but never was. Final straw was taking the car in for a planned two week diagnostic session and giving me a Vectra loaner. As far as I was concerned Mercedes and Norwich dealership cr*p. No more Mercs in this household!!. Audi dealers brilliant in taking Merc off me before value dropped out of reason and loaned me the A2 until the TT arrived. They have been just as helpful ever since. (Kings Lynn Audi)


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

Citroen Ax gt 
Citroen Ax gt 
Citroen Ax gti 
Toyota Corolla Gti 
Toyota Corolla Gti 
Astra 2.0 Gsi 
Toyota celica 2.0 
Toyota Mr2 T bar
Toyota Celica Gt4
Mitsubishi Gto Twin turbo
Ttr mk1 225
Ttr mk1 3.2
Ttc mk2 3.2 (for three months)
Rs4


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

78 Ford Escort Estate 1989
79 Triumph Spitfire 1500 1989 - 91
87 Fiat X/19 (modified) 1992 - 1995
93 Westfield 1995 - 1996
97 Fiat Punto GT (co car) 1997 - 2000
90 TVR 400 SE 2000 - 2003
02 BMW M3 2003 - 2007
07 Audi TT 2007 -


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

stuey tt said:


> A good exercise to go through, could be retired by now if it wasn't for my will power and attention levels:
> 
> Ford Escort 1.1L (with XR3i bodykit -  )
> Ford Fiesta 1.4S - no reverse gear
> ...


As soon as this get to the Elise it's pretty impressive.....


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

stuey tt said:


> A good exercise to go through, could be retired by now if it wasn't for my will power and attention levels:
> 
> Ford Escort 1.1L (with XR3i bodykit -  )
> Ford Fiesta 1.4S - no reverse gear
> ...


As soon as this gets to the Elise it's pretty impressive.....


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It all started with:

Lambretta Li 150 (1958 vintage) purchased with wages from school holiday job Reg No 1442 BP 
Approx 19/20 various two wheeled machines followed and overlapped with the start of 4 wheel ownership. 
This included: 
BSA Bantam 
BSA B40 
Triumph Bonneville 
CZ 175 
Yamaha YR5 350 (First ever new vehicle) UCO 316 L

Austin A40 Farina Mk1 WCO 894 
Morris Traveller (only for a couple of months after the front suspension collapsed - popular trick)
Ford Cortina Mk1 1200cc GCV 380 D 
Ford Cortina Mk1 1500cc 
Ford Corsair 1700cc (early V4 engine) 
Ford Corsair 2000 E XYB 594 H 
Ford Granada GXL 3000 Auto (In white so it was used for several friends weddings) OGL 384 L 
******* Fuel Crisis******** 
Talbot Horizon 1300 (absolute sh!te) 
Audi Coupe 1.9 (couldn't afford the Quattro so got the nearest thing) First new car 1982 ADV 506 Y 
Bedford HA van (ex GPO) Adapted for carrying Kayaks, surf canoes etc. Didn't want to get sea water, sand etc all over the Audi.

Land Rover 1/4 ton Lightweight, ex RAF. Rebuilt by me with Rover V8 engine Q 202 NYA 
Rover P6 3500S 
Land Rover Series I 86" (1955 vintage - oldest car owned on here?) Extensively modded for off road trials & racing and eventually destroyed in high speed argument with a very large tree

Rover SD1 3500S Auto 
Rover SD1 3500 (another one) 
Range Rover Classic V8 (still got it) 
Land Rover hybrid. A DIY car. Take a Range Rover chassis, cut 1 foot out of the middle and joins the ends back together. Add a substantial roll cage and semi space frame. Add mostly hand made body panels. Add 4.0 litre Rover V8 engine, hybrid transmission, own design wiring system etc etc. Result was a road legal off road racer which resembled a 1950s Land Rover.

Another Range Rover Classic V8 - an early one with plastic seats and rubber floor mats (still got it) 
Land Rover Discovery 1 TDI - substantially modded for off road use (still got it and use it) 
Ford Sierra 1600 - the original jelly mould 
VW Golf MkIV GT TDI (110) 
Yet another Range Rover V8 (still got it) 
VW Golf MkIV GT TDI (115) 
VW Golf MkIV GT TDI (110) 
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI S-Tronic


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

I apologise profusely beforehand, but...



VicTT said:


> ******* Fuel Crisis********


WWII..?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Janitor said:


> I apologise profusely beforehand, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite that old.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> I apologise profusely beforehand, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Express route to TT for me.

*53 VW Polo: * Good, except front suspension bushes needed replacing (known fault), rear tailgate handle paint dropping off (again a known fault). So why make them like this?? :?

*54 VW MK5 Golf 1.9 TDI: * Load of rubbish, too many problems to note here, culminated in turbo failing completely, Â£2000 of damage I was told - from normal use. :?

*55 VW MK5 Golf 2.0 GT TDI: * Same as above, within a month CD player broken (none in stock to replace, when it was it didn't match the interior) numerous engine mangement faults.
*
56 Audi A3 2.0 TDI: * Brilliant! A rattling cup holder replaced in 1st week and one puncture. Nothing else in 29,000 miles in 18 months.
*
57 MK2 Audi TT:* Awsome!!! (in a word)


----------



## utterlyaudi (Mar 11, 2007)

What a sad way to make my first post as a newbie!

Started in 1966 with:
1965 Cortina 1.5L
1968 SAAB 96 V4
1971 SAAB 99 1.85L
1973 Citroen XS? 1.22L
1978 Renault 14
1983 VW Golf Formel E
1985 Citroen BX hatch diesel
1987 Citroen BX Estate diesel
1989 Renault 21 2L (CC)
1989 Vauxhall Cavalier 2L (CC)
1992 Citroen ZX Volcane 2L (CC)
1996 SAAB 900 Turbo sensonic (CC)
1998 Mercedes C200 estate auto (CC)
Then, on retirement
2000 Alfa Romeo 156 2L Sportwagon with semi auto
2002 SAAB 95 Estate 3L diesel
2006 Audi TT 2L stronic

Best all rounder - SAAB 95 which I still have
Most reliable - the Citroens
Least reliable - the Renaults and first three SAABs
Worst to drive - the Mercedes
Most fun - the TT of course!

BTW - I can too can remember all the registrations....

Thanks to all other posters for keeping me informed and entertained in equal measure!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

utterlyaudi said:


> What a sad way to make my first post as a newbie!


Hello and welcome, good list. Best thread for ages, good timing!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

VicTT said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > I apologise profusely beforehand, but...
> ...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Janitor said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


Sorry, was a bit obtuse.  If only fuel was that price now!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

My list

89 Toyota Corolla - Uterly reliable, but completly boring
01 VW Golf - Owned car from new for 4 year and 80,000 miles and only lost â‚¬4,500 over the period
04 Audi TT 180 bhp - Greta fun, a classic car. Still miss it
07 Audi TT 2.0 200bhp - Absolutely brilliant, best car I have owned to date


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

WOW

This is the funniest thread yet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

great

we can all guess how old some of us are :? :? :?

Think I'll start a poll


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

I've included owned cars and company cars like others have done
Never really thought of the company cars as my own though, as I didn't have to suffer any of the running costs etc.

VW Golf MK I GTI (1988-1990) 2nd hand - 1st car - 1st bank loan.
Peugeot 205 1.6 GTi (1990-1993) 2nd hand - Bigger bank loan. Couldn't get insurance on the 1.9 !
Renault Clio 16v (1993-1995) New car - Met girlfriend who would be wife
Renault Clio Williams (1995-1997) New- 1st child
Subaru Impreza Turbo 4 door (1997-2000) New -2nd child

Sold Scooby as wife wanted 4x4. On 3rd Rav4 (T180) since then.

BMW 325 Ci Sport (2000-2000) 1st Company Car + only auto I've ever had.
Boxster 2.7 (2000-2002) CC - On 18" Turbo look alloys. Loved it
Lotus Elise 1.8 (2002-2002) CC - Great car but not for daily commute to London! Got chopped in after 6 months.
Boxster S (2002-2004) CC - Loved it even more than 2.7, but felt light on the front end at speed.
996 3.6 Carrera (2004-2006) CC - Made me appreciate why Carrera's were so much more expensive than Boxsters.
997 Carrera S (2006-March 2007) CC - Absolutely loved it. Gutted to hand it back.

Went self employed at this point.

Saab 9-3 2.0t saloon (April 2007-11 Oct 2007) On lease
*TTC 2.0 TFSi *(11.10.07 - date).

Still hankering after something Carrera-like, but TT will do just fine until I'm happier with this being self employed malarky!!


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Opel Manta
Renault 5
Vauxhall Astra
Cavalier SRi
Mondeo
Impreza Classic PPP
TT!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Opel Manta - Fantasic looking car. I'd forgot all about them.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Since 2000.

2000. A3
2002 TT180
2003 TT225
2004 TT3.2 (avus)
2005 TT3.2 (sprint blue)
2006 SLK350
2007 TT3.2 (silver)
2008 TT3.2 (sprint blue)

:roll:


----------



## rmwd (Feb 13, 2007)

Ford Anglia 1200
Ford Anglia 997
Ford Cortina 1600E
Lotus Elan+2
Mini 1000
Metro 1L
Vauxhall Nova
Metro 1L
Vauxhall Astra
Vauxhall Cavalier 1600
Vauxhall Cavalier 1600
Vauxhall Cavalier 2000 GT
Vauxhall Cavalier 1600
Mitsubishi Spacewagon Mark2
Mitsubishi Spacewagon Mark3
Peugot 206 GTi
Polo GT 1.9 TDI
Citroen C1
Audi TT 2TFSI


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

rmwd said:


> Ford Anglia 1200
> Ford Anglia 997
> Ford Cortina 1600E
> Lotus Elan+2
> ...


My god, Ford Anglia 997 :lol: Now this is a seriously old car! I've had so much fun looking at this thread you can see all stages of life including some people that obviously lost their jobs at some point (or got divorced)!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> we can all guess how old some of us are :? :? :?


Yep. That's what I have found interesting. Very diverse.


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Seat Arosa 03
Lupo GTI 54
3.2.V6 07 8) 
not the largest collection thus far..... Oh not forgetting my Veyron always forget I have that in the garage!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Arne said:


> 1974 Granada 3.0 Ghia (Green)
> 1975 Granada 3.0 Ghia (Brown)
> 1976 Granada 3.0 Giha (Gold)


Where you ever in the Sweeney? Da da daaa, da da daaa......

Get yer trawserz on, yer nicked


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Oi! Shut it!


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Austin 1100 (Someone's cast off,it drove,just.
Escort Sport Mk1
Mini 1000
Cortina 1600GT
Cortina 2000E
Fiesta Ghia 1.1 (Fuel Crisis)
Escort Ghia MK 3
Orion Ghia 
Fiesta 1.8D (25k miles PA-56mpg)
VW Corrado (new 1990,10k miles PA)One of the best 
Golf VR6 (new 1994)great on the straights,crap on bends
BMW E36 Coupe Silver
BMW E36 Coupe Blue
Mercedes SLK200 (Mid life crisis)
Mercedes C200 Sport (Excellent part ex for the SLK)
TT 190 2wd


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

Corsa 1 litre Club
Clio Dynamique 1.5 turbo diesel
Mini One
Ibiza FR TDI
Vauxhall Tigra CC
Civic Type R (EP3)
Focus ST2
MK2 TT 2 litre turbo


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

sane eric said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > 1974 Granada 3.0 Ghia (Green)
> ...


Hey - they where great cars, except I had to swap every year, because they rusted faster than anything I know.... :roll: I was around 25 that time, and the cars where 14-15 years old. Nice cars for cruis'n arround.... :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Arne said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Arne said:
> ...


3 litre Ghia, beauty.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Honda 50cc moped  
Honda CB125
Honda CD175
VW Fastback - who can remeber what this is ?? hint - Porsche flat 4 air cooled engine !!!
Ford Escort 1.3 Mk2 (First Company Car)
Ford Escort 1.1 Mk3 (cc)
Ford Capri 1.6 special ed - two tone paint (Silver over Red) (cc)
Renault 14
Austin Maestro 1.6 (OK I know - sorry I had no choice - (cc)
Ford Orion 1.4 (Also no choice) (cc)
Audi 80 1.9tdi (now we're talking) (cc with choice)
BMW 316i SE (own vehicle)
Saab 9-5 2.0t (cc)
BMW 320d SE (cc)
then onto the TT !!!!!!


----------



## robrob (Dec 7, 2004)

1976 Ford Escort Mk2 1.3 (bought for Â£40 when I was a student in 1990)
1997 Honda Accord 2.0 LS
1999 Golf Gt Tdi 110
2001 Audi TTC 225 (ABT to 265bhp)
2004 E46 BMW 330cd
2007 E90 BMW 335d

The Escort was old school even in 1990 - one of the best gearboxes though of any car I've driven.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Honda 50cc moped


Oh happy days! I had a blue Suzuki X1 (or ZR50 as it was also known) at 16










...the world suddenly become one's oyster! Fabulous stuff 

Was yours a 'step-thru'..?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

My dad was a trader so I was on his trade policy, otherwise at the time I would never have got insured

Garelli 50
Alfa Romeo Alfasud TI
Alfa Romeo GTV
Alfa Romeo Alfasud TI
Lancia Beta 2000
Lancia Beta Spyder
Lancia Beta Volumex
Lancia Beta HPE
Fiat X19
Fiat Mirafiori Sport (this and all of the above were bought to smoke for a while and to sell on for a profit)
Datsun Sunny (work horse for first house purchase renovation)
XR3
XR3I (first new car and up to this car I had never lost money on a car)
Capri 2.8I
Lancia Beta 2000IE (went back to Lancias, to stop loosing money, and drive something quite rare)
Lancia Beta Spyder (loved this car, but I sold it to garage the Mk1 TT and have regretted it ever since, I should have built another garage)
Yamaha FZR
Ford Escort Estate (workhorse for another house renovation)
Yamaha YZF
TT MK1 (second new car and it's now the year 2000, it's the only date I can remember)
BMW 330CI Sport Cabriolet
Astra Van Diesel (workhorse for a new house build, it never let me down, paid 3700 for it and kept it for 3.5 years, and sold it for 1900. In all that time I never worried where it was parked, where I left it, BLISS, I will probably get another at some point) 
Curent TT (back to loosing money)


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Janitor said:


> RockinRobin said:
> 
> 
> > Honda 50cc moped
> ...


Janitor - no that one required the driver to be 17 - mine was this sort (cool hey ????), similar style but restricted (if that was possible on a 50cc moped). Have you seen the size of those brake drums 










From the moped to a TT in 31 years !!!


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

I have had a think and I missed a car off, so here they are again with their ages:-

Hillman Imp - 1971 'K'
Datsun Cherry - 1974 'N'
Fiat 128 - 1974 'N'
Mini Metro - 1983 'A'
Renault 5 1.2 - 1990 'H'
VW Polo 1.4 Open Air - 1997 'R' (Still got it)
TTC 3.2 Quattro - 2007 '07'


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Excellent thread. I have a pretty varied list :?

Escort RS2000 - RED - stage 3 rally head, competition gear box and clutch - completely unreliable - stolen within 6 months (first car !!!)
Mini 1.0 - SILVER (written off on the M20, front drivers seat broke, so kept for 6 months after putting passenger seat in drivers side - class car)
Volvo 360 GLE - GREY (my god !)
Audi A4 2.0E - CHAMPAGNE
Vauxhall Astra 1.4 (mk2 i think) - RED - found out at end of ownership had previously been a right off. Was stolen and recovered twice !
Renault 19 16V - BLUE
Vauxhall Astra 1.6 Sport - DARK BLUE (mk4 this time)
Toyota Avensis (new model) - SILVER
Audi A3 2.0T FSI Sportback Sport - BLACK
Audi TT 2.0T FSI Roadster - ICE SILVER

It'll be a dark coloured car again next 8)


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I have had:
1997 Ford Expedition
1998 Ford Contour SE
2003 Audi A4 1.8T CVT, Sport Package
2006 BMW X5 3.0
2008 Audi TTC 3.2 S tronic
...and looking forward to the many more in the future!!!! 8)


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

Think I may be a bit older than some of you.

Here goes:

Honda 50 (yes - step through - when I was a student)
Honda 90 - ditto
MZ 150 (sort of Lada of bikes)
C reg Mini van (thats a C at the end of the reg - ie 1965!) with wide wheels, MG 1100 engine with twin choke Weber carb. 
Cortina Mk1 estate (again C-reg, cost me Â£50)
Suzuki T500 (very very fast - 2 stroke)
Toyota Carina (!)
Citroen Dyane
Cortina Mk4 2 litre estate
Vauxhall Carlton estate
Volvo 740 Estate (C reg, in front of the numbers this time)
Fiesta 950
Ford Mondeo diesel - oh dear (company car)
S reg Audi A4 1.9 diesel Avant (fond memories of the fuel consumption)
Isuzu Trooper 3.1 diesel (wife's - for towing horse trailer)
02 reg Audi TT 225 coupe (moro blue - beeeautiful)
04 Audi A2 diesel 90bhp (17 year old offspring not insurable on TT or Trooper - he thanked me by writing the A2 off)
Y reg 3.0 TD Isuzu Trooper (to replace other dead Trooper)
07 SSangyong Rexton to replace Trooper for towing duties
07 Audi TT (3.2 dsg, dolphin grey. red extended leather, RS4's, elec seats, mag ride, mfsw, cruise, bluetooth, usb, etc - wonderful car)

Didn't realise I had had so many cars/bikes - but I am 53, so I guess it's excusable.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Janitor - no that one required the driver to be 17 - mine was this sort (cool hey ????), similar style but restricted (if that was possible on a 50cc moped). Have you seen the size of those brake drums


Oh yes, sweet as a particularly sweet tasting nut!

Cool as beans [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rmwd (Feb 13, 2007)

lossyman said:


> rmwd said:
> 
> 
> > Ford Anglia 1200
> ...


Or got married, had kids and when they left home  
I'm sure you can guess when these events happened in my life


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

heywood said:


> Cortina Mk4 2 litre estate
> Vauxhall Carlton estate
> Volvo 740 Estate (C reg, in front of the numbers this time)


Interesting times? Dogs? Camping? Antiques?


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

A reg Datsun Cherry 1.3 GLX

J reg Citroen Ax GTi ( 5 Door)

R reg Peugot 306 1.6

02 MK II Golf 1.9 TDI

The joys of working for Honda...

Civic 1.6

CRV 2.0

Civic R type x5

All changed after 3 months 

MK I 02 TTR...225

Then the current TT....and the best car I have owned!


----------



## WTM (Jun 5, 2007)

Over a very long period and not counting motorbikes:

Own cars:
Austin A40 [bought this of my teacher for Â£40]
Vauxhall Viva HA 
Fiat 124 S 
Fiat 127
Alfa Sud
Fiat Strada
VW Scirocco Mk1
Vauxhall Astra GTE 
VW Scirocco Storm Mk2
Company cars:
Ford Sierra Estate 1.6 [1st company car, a total nail]
Rover 216 GSi
Vauxhall Cavalier
Vauxhall Cavalier
Ford Mondeo Diesel Estate
Vauxhall Calibra
Own cars:
Landrover Discovery 3 door TDi
Landrover Discovery 5 door GSX
BMW 3 series coupe 2.5
Porsche Carrera 4 [996]
Audi TT Mk2 2.0 turbo


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

'84 Ford Thunderbird 5.0 (302 V8)
'84 Honda Prelude 1.8 twin bbl carb
'03 Renault Clio 1.9D
54 Peugeot 206 1.4
57 Audi TT 2.0T

had a good time in all of them which generally meant getting in trouble in one way or another...


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

sane eric said:


> heywood said:
> 
> 
> > Cortina Mk4 2 litre estate
> ...


Just all round family cars that had to double as horse trailer towing vehicles - before we could afford a 4x4 to do the job properly.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Ford Escort 1.3 (Ghia no less - tax free from BFPO) 84 - 86
VW Beetle 1302 (Living the high life in Padstow, transport for surfboard) 86 - 88
Rover 216S (Don't ask!) 88 - 90
Astra GTE (How revolutionary was that speedo?) 90 - 92
Peugeot 309 GTI (Loved the alloys) 92 - 94
Ford Escort 16v (Dull) 94 - 97
Ford KA3 (Embarrasing) 97 - 01
Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 (It just gets worse!) 01 - 05
Mazda 3 Sport (Great Bose system fitted....as standard) 05 - 07
Audi 2.0 TTC (Best car yet, probably hold for 3 then exchange)


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Daily's ...

Rover Metro City (1 litre sewing machine!)
Nissan Cherry 1.3
Suzuki SJ 410 Jeep
Peugeout 205 1.4 XS
Rover 416 SLI Hatchback
Rover 416 Estate
Saab 9000 cse
VW Golf 1.6 Diesel Estate
BMW 318SE
Golf GT TDI (150bhp)
Mondeo Estate LX
BMW 118SE
Jaguar D-type
& Finally my current 2.0 FSI MK2 TTR

Toys ... 
1961 RHD VW Type 2 Bus Devon Camper
1970 RHD VW Karmann Ghia Cabrio
1973 LHD 2.4S Porsche 911
1960 LHD VW Type 2 Bus Westfalia Flip Seat Camper
1970 RHD VW Type 2 Bus Devon Camper
1983 LHD VW Type 25 Van Westfalia Camper
1989 LHD VW Type 25 Vam Westfalia "BlueStar" Multivan
& Finally my current 1967 LHD VW Type 2 Bus 13 Window Deluxe


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

WHEW!!!! Is this a record - longest post ever - most replies - most reads! And, it's not one of those silly 'one word story' types either. :wink:


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

First things first im probably the youngest person on this forum so there for i havent had many cars.

1st --- 51'reg Ford Transit van(i was working in construction)Age 17

2nd --- 54'reg Ford Mondeo 1.8 Zetec. Age 18

3rd --- 56'reg Mitsubishi L200 Animal. Age 19(my current vehicle)

4th---Waiting for new TT  Will be Age 20(Expensive insurance though)

I'v had a bit of luck on the property market the last couple of years and made a succesfull buisness of it.


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Can someone do some analysis and work out what are the top cars in common. I'd say it's got to be the mk1 TT, but then again lots of us have had Golfs......


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

lossyman said:


> Can someone do some analysis and work out what are the top cars in common. I'd say it's got to be the mk1 TT, but then again lots of us have had Golfs......


Do I get an extra point when I tell you that 1 Golf and 1 MK1 TT were combined to make a MK2 TT?! 

Hev x


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

I reluctantly have to confirm, until two weeks ago I owned a MkIV Golf TDI... and except for one, I always drove VW Group cars - brief history:

1989: '84 VW Polo SP, dark metallic green
1990: VW Golf Country (still at reach, now my younger sister's), aqua metallic green
1995: Moved to Japan, bought second hand 1989 Honda City Cabriolet, black
1998: Back in Europe, no car for a while
2002: VW Polo 1.4 automatic, black
2003: VW Golf TDI Tiptronic, united grey
2007: TTR 2.0 TFSI, ibis white+magma seats


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

1994 - Fiat Panda 1000 - first car, driven almost to destruction, but still got Â£500 on trade in!

Citroen ZX 1.4 estate - not the sexiest car, but very welcome after the Panda.

Citroen Xsara 2.0 HDI 110 estate - Sadly mixed memories. Actually great when it was working, but broke down far too often (13 times in first 3 months from new)

Audi A6 2.4 - Very nice, wish I still had it sometimes!

Audi TT S-line Coupe - the 225 engine - still having great fun, although still toying with the idea of a Mk2!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

MGB GT
Ford XR2
Toyota MR2
Lotus Elan
Lotus Esprit
Lotus Elan
Lotus Elan S2
VW Passat (a blip in the list ! Got married and a baby on the way, I thought the Lotus had to go)
Lotus Elise 49 (Got bored of the VW Passat, missed the Lotus too much)
Audi TT 
Audi TT Mk2 3.2


----------



## DaveB (Dec 25, 2004)

Looks like I had a fairly short route to my first TT:

Age 17 - 21: 1989 Nova Flair 1.2 - Learnt to drive in this car (well if you don't count my dads Ford Cortina on Southport beach!)

Age 21 - 24: 1999 Savo VTR - Lovely little car, nice and punchy (superchipped so I had an extra 7bhp to play with). Some fecker decided they wanted my spoiler so ripped it off - car had to go

Age 24 - 28: 2002 TT 225C S-Line - Fantastic, Avus silver with silver leather. Clocked up 70K and things started to go wrong recently (worst being air con compressor - leaving a dent in my wallet a bit). But overall had some good years and definately buy Audi again.

Age 28: 2007 Golf GTI - Its no TT but still VAG  - Had this just over a week now so verdict is still out but I'm not missing my TT performance (at the moment - maybe Quattro soon!). Only problem is I seem to attract Astra VXR owners wanting a go at the lights. I might entertain them one day just to see if the extra 40ps makes a difference! Also fancied DSG for a change so if I like it I'll get it in my next TT.

MKII TT still on the cards - maybe in 1-2 years, assuming no sprogs come along :?


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Vauxhall Viva 1.3 - it did have a vinyl roof !!!
Golf S 1.5
Mk1 Golf GTi 1.6
Mk2 Golf GTi 16v
Mk3 Golf TDI 90
Mk4 Golf GT TDi 110
Mk1 TTC 225
VW Passat TDi Sport 130
Mk2 TTC 2.0T


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

bootha2 said:


> Vauxhall Viva 1.3 - it did have a vinyl roof !!!
> Golf S 1.5
> Mk1 Golf GTi 1.6
> Mk2 Golf GTi 16v
> ...


My earlier post suggests the Golf is the car most of us have in common.. This post adds weight to that! :lol:


----------



## tingeling (Apr 13, 2007)

Interesting to see this list from people. I will also share mine...

1997 - Seat Ibiza 1.6 - Red - Age 21
2003 - Audi A4 1.6 - Brilliantblack - Age 24
2004 - Audi A3 1.6 - Brilliantblack - Age 25
2005 - Audi A4 2.0T - Avussilver - Age 26
2007 - Audi TT 2.0T - Silver - Age 27
(the year indicates the cars model-year)

Bought all the Audis factory new and I guess I got addicted to them when the first one was bought 

Looking to swith the TT with the Audi A5 3.0 TDI in the spring.

Jan, Sweden


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Some lovely pictures Jan - thanks.

I noticed you have a set of Turbines and the "old" 9 spokes, are they your winter wheels?


----------



## tingeling (Apr 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Some lovely pictures Jan - thanks.
> 
> I noticed you have a set of Turbines and the "old" 9 spokes, are they your winter wheels?


Thanks for the comment on the pics 

Yearh, the 9 spokes "RS4"-wheels are my 17" winter wheels. They are cheap copies however, whereas the 18" Turbines are fitted from factory - d*mn they where expensive, but I just couldn't resist the nice look compared to the others available :wink:


----------

